# Millennium Complex Plymouth



## Scotty

Millennium Complex, it has been closed now for around 2/3 years, the police closed it down for illegal activities, no one seems to know what these illegal activities were but the rumours range from under age drinking (what a shocker) to being the centre of a drug ring (would not surprise me) (if anyone does know the absolute truth let me know).

Good history of the site and some nice pics of it in its original site. Here.
Make sure you scroll down to Gaumont Palace ~ Odeon.

Since I’ve moved in to Plymouth (bout 8 months ago now) I have been waiting for a way in to this site.


Week Before:=-
One day after work i did another quick recce, not expecting any thing to be different.
But something was different but could not make it out.
I grabbed my camera from the car and took some pics of what I saw.
After a short meet up with Kernow, we both agreed on what I have seen.

That’s it, 100% we are doing it. What I wanted to find I have found. Access to the site!
Next day I spoke to scrub on a final plan of access that will work for all of us.

After a day, we sorted out access, date and time. All we need now is the equipment.
After a hour or so of some April fool pranks in work, I drove back to drop scrub off.

On the way back we decided to give it ago and to make sure the access was actually possible and that out plan would work.
We got bits of our kit. Did not take any cameras because if we got in we would not leave for hours.

We parked up, unloaded the kit.
Access worked a treat, we got where we needed to go and was able to hide the kit as well.
We are up and in the club.
Bloody pigeon shit every where and 2 flew at us as we entered the building.
we walked up the stairs and followed corridor that then opened up to room with a massive heating vent/duct.
Walked around this and down another corridor, up some more stairs and down another corridor, through a small hatch. At this point we thought that there is no access to the club. We were in the very top of the roof.
CRAP!!!

As we left the building feeling very deflated but not to be to defeated we looked further down to see if there is any other doors or windows.
There was another door, in we go to what looked like another dead end with a shut door.
Luckily the door opened up to the main hall way and in to the main club area.
Words can’t describe what we were feeling after having pigeons fly at us, walking in pigeon shit, dead end and then find the main club area is fully open.
Since this is just a quick recce to make sure we can get in and that its worth getting the others in.
A quick walk around we decided to leave and save the rest for when we have some cameras and better torches.
This bit was easier said than done.
We got lost twice trying to get out.

We left, wanting to go back home and get our cameras but it was 1am, we had work the next day and scrub was sobering up.

I returned with JamesPP, Sarah and Scrub2000.
Sadly the 5th member, Kernow was off to a distant land exploring.

The original plan was for me and scrub to get in, run round to the rear fire exit and open it for the others.
That was the plan. We found the fire exit and when we opened it, it opened to a boarded area.
It looks like all the fire exits are boarded up.
on to the back up plan. Every one needs to get in the same way as me and scrub.

We eventually got in with cameras, tri-pods, torches, more batteries than Argos and some food and drink. We were expecting to be in here for hours but after about 4 hours we decided to leave.

The place was striped, any thing electronic was removed, no lighting, no tills, no bar pumps and no DJ kit. Some bar coolers, fridges, glass washers, random promotional stuff, paper work, CCTV videos and about 20 safes.

On to the pics.

There is two sets of theses air vent rooms. the 1st one we found on our recce. the pics of the fans dont do them justice in their size.












































































bags, cards and a passport











Pic By sarah





















lights






the promotion crew






my very own pole dancer. dont care much for the outfit.






Pic By sarah. Top of the club, out front, right on union street. loads of drunks and some coppers. sarah leaves the flash on. opps






Thanks for looking.
More pics here​


----------



## sqwasher

Nice find! Like the pigeon eyes shot!


----------



## cogito

Looks like it's in not bad condition, shame about the damn pigeons though! Some nice details still left in there too. 

The style of decor and nature of whats been removed and what hasn't, leads me to believe it's one of Luminar Leisure's many closed clubs. Looking at a map I found in their old Portsmouth offices recently would suggest that it is too. Great find!


----------



## smileysal

Excellent pics, really like how they've incorporated some of the old details in amongst the new. Like the dance floor area. 

Seems they've closed quite a few of their clubs in the past few months or so.

Excellent work and nice find.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady

sqwasher said:


> Like the pigeon eyes shot!



 Me too!

Excellent find and explore. The Art Deco style and murals are fantastic, especially in pic 5. Not sure about the promotion crew, though...they look a bit dodgy to me! 
Good stuff!


----------



## za gringo

nice find. took a second look to get the pigion eye shot, lol


----------



## 0james0

Lovin your work! I've been wanting to see what the inside of there was like for ages.

next stop dance academy??? would love to see what that is like inside now. Thats even bigger and weirder than Millenium


----------



## freebird

sqwasher said:


> Nice find! Like the pigeon eyes shot!



 Me too? Still, I'm sure I recognise the one on the right from a WANTED poster though.   I can't believe that many lasses left their handbags wonder what happened to the contents? 
Seriously, well done nice find.


----------



## Scotty

thanks all.

give us time on DA.
we will crack it.
got access sorted out, we think.
just not sure bout the report of the owner still living in it.


----------



## cogito

One way to find out.


----------



## 0james0

Scotty said:


> just not sure bout the report of the owner still living in it.



I'm sure he won't be there for much longer, must be jail time by now?

Good luck


----------



## spikey

Hi Scotty it was closed due to many underage ppl going there mate( i knew one of bouncers there he said that) also did get in to the top part of the club i can see you got in middle and bottem parts


----------



## Scotty

spikey said:


> Hi Scotty it was closed due to many underage ppl going there mate( i knew one of bouncers there he said that) also did get in to the top part of the club i can see you got in middle and bottem parts




got in to the complete club mate.

guess thats why it closed, shame really. looked like a really good site. 

DA next


----------



## fuzey

Scotty said:


> got in to the complete club mate.
> 
> guess thats why it closed, shame really. looked like a really good site.
> 
> DA next



I love the pics! 

Any news on DA?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

news is m8.......just keep logging on here everyday! 

it will happen......


----------



## fuzey

kernowexpeditionary said:


> news is m8.......just keep logging on here everyday!
> 
> it will happen......




Cheers Kernow, sounds very promising


----------



## Scotty

we wont give up.


----------



## dirtyfanmail

0james0 said:


> I'm sure he won't be there for much longer, must be jail time by now?
> 
> Good luck



FYI http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/new...ce-Academy/article-203538-detail/article.html


----------



## fuzey

I just wonder how much the police pulled the police apart when they were searching for drugs.

Rumour has it they pulled down every panel in there for a very thorough search.

There were also reports that people had 'broken in' a couple of times since the place has been boarded up, so hopefully there wont be mindless vandalism on top of the police damage.


----------



## masetheace

excellent pics. i went to this club many times between 2002 to 2004 and it was the best club i have even been to. great music, even better entry price ( £10 all inclusive! ) had some of the best nites of my life in there. i drive past it now and still the memories come back to me. such a shame that it closed, wish they could re open it. i also heard it was shut down as the building was unsafe... not sure on that one though... any ideas?


----------



## sambo

masetheace said:


> excellent pics. i went to this club many times between 2002 to 2004 and it was the best club i have even been to. great music, even better entry price ( £10 all inclusive! ) had some of the best nites of my life in there. i drive past it now and still the memories come back to me. such a shame that it closed, wish they could re open it. i also heard it was shut down as the building was unsafe... not sure on that one though... any ideas?



great pics guys, would love to get inside there.

millenium was owned by luminar and i believe the building is unsafe namely being the roof, a lot of people want the club to re open and are starting rumours but it'll never reopen ! even though luminar are europes richest entertaninment company so they could easily afford to spend money on it.

bring on DA i'd love that, went a few times when it was open and the place is a bloody maze, so be carefull not to get lost


----------



## MrStabFace

This place was at its peak when it was Oz and Warehouse. The Scream nights were the best clubbing nights in the country and attracted all the big named DJ's. The place looks well different from then. Well done lads.

Bring on the DA! I know you can do it.


----------



## thaskitz

Remember it as oz and the warehouse
Lovin the jackets lol
Cant believe that many people left their bags and cards there lol


----------



## jonney

Is it just me or does the thing on top of the brown bag on the left of the picture look like a gun?


----------



## Foxylady

jonney said:


> Is it just me or does the thing on top of the brown bag on the left of the picture look like a gun?



Yeah, I thought that too!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

yeah it was a toy one lol rememberthat now


----------



## mark82

*am i right*

am i seeing things or is it just me but is the dj equipment still in the dj booth


----------



## Krypton

Looks like a big place in good condition.


----------



## and7barton

Foxylady said:


> Yeah, I thought that too!



I think it's a plastic BB gun - A softair type thing.
I've got one here in my desk - Works on a spring-loaded air-plunger.


----------



## Scotty

mark82 said:


> am i seeing things or is it just me but is the dj equipment still in the dj booth



all gone, there is no electronics left.
sadly


----------



## extrogg

Great pics mate..still looks in not bad condition. 
I sort of remember getting thrown out of here after shining laser light pens in the bouncers faces..lol..not a good move!!


----------



## mark82

*amazed*



Scotty said:


> all gone, there is no electronics left.
> sadly



it amazes me sometimes when i come across xplores that show things that have been left behind ive seen things that look like radio equipment it just amazes me that there still there


----------



## Adrenaline

za gringo said:


> nice find. took a second look to get the pigion eye shot, lol



same  

wondered about the gun.

excellent pics buddy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## crazyjon

*fantastic*

these are fantastic pics always wanted to no wot this place looked like used to go in there loads wen it was the warehouse club oz in the early 90s had many a good night in there did my first pills in there it used to rock in there the sound was amazing it was even on the tv bpm was the show and was presented by carl cox,i no this lad who used to work in there wen it was the millenium he said its an amazing place and wen they were in there during the day re stocking the bars he used to walk around the place, the projection room is still there and aparently boared up behind a load of wood and has got all sorts of stuff in it even the projecters are still up there but not in place on the floor under loads of junk think this place is still owned by luminar who bought it off first lesiure 01 02 wen they sold all there clubs if this so then its still owned by the people who run oceanas out cattdown and dont think they want it to re open as it will jepodise that place as a drunk loves ease of places to drink in and distance to travel, shame a great venue for a club and just sitting there doing fuck all, u see the millenium is and was the biggest club in plymouth for capacity of people bigger than dance academy wen it was in its prime, did you get any pics of the mission sgt peppers witch is aparently used as a store room wen it was live on the left if you look from the front of the building


----------



## fuzey

crazyjon said:


> these are fantastic pics always wanted to no wot this place looked like used to go in there loads wen it was the warehouse club oz in the early 90s had many a good night in there did my first pills in there it used to rock in there the sound was amazing it was even on the tv bpm was the show and was presented by carl cox,i no this lad who used to work in there wen it was the millenium he said its an amazing place and wen they were in there during the day re stocking the bars he used to walk around the place, the projection room is still there and aparently boared up behind a load of wood and has got all sorts of stuff in it even the projecters are still up there but not in place on the floor under loads of junk think this place is still owned by luminar who bought it off first lesiure 01 02 wen they sold all there clubs if this so then its still owned by the people who run oceanas out cattdown and dont think they want it to re open as it will jepodise that place as a drunk loves ease of places to drink in and distance to travel, shame a great venue for a club and just sitting there doing fuck all, u see the millenium is and was the biggest club in plymouth for capacity of people bigger than dance academy wen it was in its prime, did you get any pics of the mission sgt peppers witch is aparently used as a store room wen it was live on the left if you look from the front of the building



Sounds interesting. Don't forget there is a full stop on your keyboard, somewhere above and to the right of the space bar


----------

